# Hope for us goldies!!!



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Just wanted to say that I've been feeling so positive after seeing so many recent BFPS in the over 40's section. Wanted to wish e/one healthy and successsful pregnancy outcomes and lots of babydust         and      for the rest of us!!!! 
Sazz


----------



## nuala (Jul 13, 2005)

Sazz,

What a lovely thought - I too would like to wish all the Goldies their very own   and a happy & healthy pregnancy with lots of babydust

        

Nuala


----------



## Red66 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks you guys for your good wishes. That's the first time I've seen the BFP icon and it brought tears to my eyes. I'm sure, like everyone else, I've imagined it there loads of times, probably for me not as many as some of you but I think there'll be more to come. 

It is so good to know you are all out there!

Lots of love

Louise (Red)


----------

